# AVI....



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if they are still in business?


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

If the " b.c. " under your nick stands for British Columbia Canada ..... you should be telling us if AVI is still in business 

Cheers ........ Vin


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

vinman said:


> If the " b.c. " under your nick stands for British Columbia Canada ..... you should be telling us if AVI is still in business
> 
> Cheers ........ Vin


lol yes it does!!! Itried the # on the website but got some Asian sounding dude, that was an after hrs call though, havent tried email yet as my yahoo account is fubared


----------



## Arcade (Jul 17, 2015)

Still in business - around my way there's a guy still bringing them in. Funny though, I first saw their drivers around 1992, and I swear they look identical today, 23 years later!


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, just received an email with specs for a pair of SL300 12's im planning to put in my Sprinter!


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I had one of these subs back in the day. I believed it was in a 2.5 cuft ported enclosure in my integra hatchback. It sounded really good to me.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

dratunes said:


> lol yes it does!!! Itried the # on the website but got some Asian sounding dude, that was an after hrs call though, havent tried email yet as my yahoo account is fubared


They are indeed Asian, I stopped in there about 15 years ago. 

I bought a pair of SL 250's later on and the owner (Bong) built them and hand delivered them. I think their primary market is overseas.

Awesome speakers...


----------



## kkesler (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a SL-300 12" and a SL-250 10". Installed the 10 in 94 in a car I bought new that year, installed the 12 in 97. Both subs are still in use and sound good. Powering the 10 is a Punch 150 (series 1), the 12 is on half of a Power 300. I'm getting another 10 to put in C4 vette I'm working on. Man I'm old LOL, that 10" sub is legal to drink.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

what do you figure I could get for an sl300 12 in minty shape?


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

Great subs. I was friends with the AVI rep in ontario and he was and still is a great guy. He brought in some 10”s to play with. He was also the Phoenix Rep so got to see lots of limited production stuff like frankenamps, route 66, custom colour 2125, MPS2250 with fan shroud with squirrel fan. 

Back to the AVI subs, they were ahead of there time but very niche due to price point.


----------

